# Finally Enjoying her Meals!



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

For the past few months (really for almost ever) Lucy has been less than enthusiastic about her food. Even when she ate it all, she just had no enthusiasm and she often just sniffed and walked away. She had problems with loose, frequent, urgent stools when we first got her and we eventually took her off chicken completely. Also, we didn't have much luck with lamb. I've had her on Natural Balance duck and potato (mixture of dry and canned) for a year, and her stools are perfect, but her appetite...not so much. So I've started looking and trying. I finally found something that she tolerates well AND she LOVES.
I'm giving her a little less than 1/4 c. of her NB duck & potato or rabbit and potato dry food, and I crumble a very tiny bit of the NB dog food roll (either beef or duck) on it. Then I add some very warm water and stir it until it makes a nice broth. Then I dice up about 1/2 oz. of the Freshpet Vital Bison & Beef very small and mix that in. VOILA! She actually watches me eagerly while I fix her meals and then gobbles it up! I feed her this amount twice a day. Does it sound like enough? For the first time ever, she's looking at me like she wants more! She gets treats throughout the day--a little bit of cubed up NB roll, baby carrots, a little apple or watermelon and just starting using cheerios with her too.
Any ideas as to how to mix it up a little so she doesn't get sick of this too? Although the way she's acting, I'm not sure she'll ever get sick of this. Now that beef & bison are added to her list of foods, I'm thinking there might be some new dry foods that will be options too.
Just wanted to share my success with this. I just love seeing her actually enjoy her food for a change!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd be excited too! Cozette is exactly the same-- she is soooo picky and would rather not eat at all than eat most foods I've presented to her. Oddly enough, if it's fruit or veggies, she will scarf them down. So congratulations on finding something that works!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's great! Some fluffs are so difficult when it comes to food.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you found something that works. My girls each get 1/4 c twice a day so it sounds like she's getting the right amount. The key is to watch her weight - if she's underweight, add a little bit more of each ingredient; overweight, take away just a bit.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that you found a food combo that she likes. It sounds like she's getting enough to eat. I put little diced pieces of the NB Turkey roll on top the kibble for mine . They love it! Fruits and veggies are what mine get as snacks or treats.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Glad she loves her food.*
*Great to hear.*
*Nickee**


----------

